# A-Basin CO



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

hoaven't been up there lately. How's the snow? I hear they haven't had much..


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

sidewall said:


> Was really surprised, this place rocks! If you're going to be in Summit County or Vail, try A-Basin. It's much more relaxed- no people walking around in fur coats looking for places to shop. Terrain is great- everything is wide open and the mountain is easy to navigate. For serious steeps try the Pali chair.


 
Next time, you oughta plan a trip to abay in the spring. Nothin else like it haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

I was there 1-29 to 1-31. Conditions were great. Not powder but the snow was good and it was really sunny. Coverage on Pali isn't the best but the rest of the mountain is fine.

Tom- my sister's been telling me that lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pali coverage is nonexistent right now. Mountains a great mountain but right now I wouldn't waste your time.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

good to know BA... was gonna hit A-bay by this sunday but I'll probably be at Breck or Copper like usual instead. Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Copper should be going off this weekend it was nuking today in Frisco and I guess just coming down hard out there, Breck was a bit more mellow but starting to pick up when I left at 5.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A-Basin has been shit this year. Hell, I don't even think they have half their terrain open. 

I don't care for the atmosphere at A-Basin. I find most of the employees there to be dickheads. They're the "locals" resort with an attitude. For locals resorts, I greatly prefer Loveland.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I took two trips to Summit Co this past January. Rode Breck and Keystone, but skipped A-Basin. If the snow at Keystone was any indication, you aren't necessarily missing much in terms of an exciting experience with good snow.

Its a situation where the extra hour to get to Vail is definitely worth it in terms of conditions. When I went (1.5 weeks ago), Vail had considerably more powder over their terrain than Breck/Key. Breck has been hit or miss depending on the day


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> For locals resorts, I greatly prefer Loveland.


sssshh, don't tell the others.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> A-Basin has been shit this year. Hell, I don't even think they have half their terrain open.
> 
> I don't care for the atmosphere at A-Basin. I find most of the employees there to be dickheads. They're the "locals" resort with an attitude. For locals resorts, I greatly prefer Loveland.


Just tell the seasonal gapers to STFU next time. If you are at Loveland or ABasin then everyone is trying to just chill. I don't notice it too terrible there, but I tend to ignore those guys.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ HAHAHA Minimum wage snow carnies is what I call the seasonal kiddies that think they can be dicks.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> Just tell the seasonal gapers to STFU next time. If you are at Loveland or ABasin then everyone is trying to just chill. I don't notice it too terrible there, but I tend to ignore those guys.


Is A Basin doing the seasonal student exchange thing too, or are you referring to something else? I never really had a bad time at A-Basin myself. All the J-1s at Loveland are cool, in fact I party with them at least once a week lol.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Just tell the seasonal gapers to STFU next time. If you are at Loveland or ABasin then everyone is trying to just chill. I don't notice it too terrible there, but I tend to ignore those guys.


true that :laugh:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I flew into Denver today and was able to take advantage of the half day $53 lift ticket at A-Basin. My son and I rode from 12:30 to 2:30 before the altitude change started to kick our ass. A-Basin is great, but I did notice a significantly less amount of snow compared to when we went last year. There was still plenty of snow on the blues ad greens we chose to ride on, but I noticed a lot of their blacks and all of their back bowl is closed. We're gonna likely head to Vail on Saturday and Sunday. It'll be our first time there.

As far as the employees being dickheads, I'm not sure I would agree with that. :dunno: I'm not sure how many employees you have to deal with when visiting a ski resort, but the only guy I dealt with was the one scanning our lift tickets and he was very nice. I didn't have to deal with any other employees because I don't sit in the lodge and look out the window. I go to ride!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Is A Basin doing the seasonal student exchange thing too, or are you referring to something else? I never really had a bad time at A-Basin myself. All the J-1s at Loveland are cool, in fact I party with them at least once a week lol.


Basin is still student exchange free they get the castaways from Vail resorts and Crapper.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Basin is still student exchange free they get the castaways from Vail resorts and Crapper.


Ah I see. I get "stuck" at Loveland a lot.

It is nice to see a mountain employ locals at least. Loveland spouted some bullshit about trying to hire more locals in the Clear Creek Courant but I think there were too many fuck ups up here and nobody applied...... They had to get the J-1s in. For living 20 miles away from the closest hill Im suprised there aren't more skiers or boarders that actually live here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Loveland is weird they were looking for employees without DWI's or DUI's. Something about their insurance provider. As far as locals that don't do anything outdoorsy it's amazing how many people that don't enjoy the snow live in Summit it blows my frigging mind away. Even more so when they come in and apply for a job at my shop and I'm like um you have 0 experience in a shop, you don't ski or ride, and you want to work here?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Loveland is weird they were looking for employees without DWI's or DUI's. Something about their insurance provider. As far as locals that don't do anything outdoorsy it's amazing how many people that don't enjoy the snow live in Summit it blows my frigging mind away. Even more so when they come in and apply for a job at my shop and I'm like um you have 0 experience in a shop, you don't ski or ride, and you want to work here?


Thats funny considering about half or more of their staff rides the employee bus up their, I have and I don't even work there lol. 

Maybe all those people that live in summit just have too damn much money and want that "rugged" mountain lifestyle when they don't even know what rugged means. Its hard to be a true loving ski bum and make 70k when you live in a 1/2 million dollar home, they just don't have the same dedication as some of us. I go through great pains to keep my shit rolling in clear creek and still ride 4 or more days a week


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I didn't have to deal with any other employees because I don't sit in the lodge and look out the window. I go to ride!!


Okay tourist. Welcome to Colorado. Now go home. :cheeky4:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Okay tourist. Welcome to Colorado. Now go home. :cheeky4:


Agreed, we have enough cops of our own.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Speaking of Loveland. I went there today. I am seriously considering getting a pass there next season, depending on where the pass wars go. Needless to say I had a good time. I've forgotten how fun that place can be. Perfect for a guy who generally prefers the backcountry over area riding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone hit Breck today? Fucking 14 inches up top it was insane. Seriously only had a handful of days there with snow like that but fucking all time.

Also so many second home owners that claim local status up here that think they're ski bums. Yeah so you telecommute and ride 3 days a week woo hoo. Guess what you're still not a ski bum. 

Been toying with the idea of finally writing a book about being a ski bum, thinking now is the time to go for it. Need to sit down with Charlie king of the ski bums and get some of his tales to put into this project. Anyone got any thoughts on that idea?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Loveland is SWEET  They don't groom for shit and even when they do it's not a very quality job. Lift 8 and 9 are a blast!

I agree BA. Its been a long hard ride to be a snowboard bum the past few winters. Not an easy task.

A book would be fucking cool, kind of like an instruction manual for those that don't want to be drones and can live off a pack of ramen and a cheeseburger you trade a bud for every day :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to hear about Breck! I'm planning on heading up there on Monday.

Yeah killclimbz, I love me some Loveland! I have the Colorado Pass this year, so I haven't made it up. I may also buy a Loveland pass next year. Love that place!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone hit Breck today? Fucking 14 inches up top it was insane. Seriously only had a handful of days there with snow like that but fucking all time.
> 
> Also so many second home owners that claim local status up here that think they're ski bums. Yeah so you telecommute and ride 3 days a week woo hoo. Guess what you're still not a ski bum.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of finally writing a book about being a ski bum, thinking now is the time to go for it. Need to sit down with Charlie king of the ski bums and get some of his tales to put into this project. Anyone got any thoughts on that idea?


We haven't been the best of buds on here and hopefully I didn't trash too many of your runs yesterday, but I had a blast at Breckenridge yesterday. 11" again last night according to their website, so we'll be heading out there again today. Breckenridge is one BIG ass place.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone hit Breck today? Fucking 14 inches up top it was insane. Seriously only had a handful of days there with snow like that but fucking all time.
> 
> Also so many second home owners that claim local status up here that think they're ski bums. Yeah so you telecommute and ride 3 days a week woo hoo. Guess what you're still not a ski bum.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of finally writing a book about being a ski bum, thinking now is the time to go for it. Need to sit down with Charlie king of the ski bums and get some of his tales to put into this project. Anyone got any thoughts on that idea?


I didn't because of the three day weekend, just went to Keystone since it was closer. Got a few nice tree runs with about mid thigh powder. Not too shabby for what I was expecting. 

Probably be at breck or possibly loveland pass later today.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A-Basin was nice today. Not busy at all. Windy as hell at the top so I only went up there once. My son thought he'd be a hero today and tried to take a jump in the terrain park on Sundance. He slammed hard and sat out most of the day. 

Breck was nice, but now I know why everyone talks about the crowds. A-Basin is still our favorite.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Nice to hear about Breck! I'm planning on heading up there on Monday.
> 
> Yeah killclimbz, I love me some Loveland! I have the Colorado Pass this year, so I haven't made it up. I may also buy a Loveland pass next year. Love that place!


Tomorrow the potential for awesome should be real good, lot of traffic leaving town today. Depending on wind and cloud levels might be worth doing some hiking.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The snow up on lift 8 at loveland was unreal today. Definitely the best day of the season I've seen up there. I hope we get a few more of these storms really soon.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

breck as of right now has the best snow in summit county. I havent been to copper but ive been at breck for the past 3 days and the snow cloud hasnt moved from the peak. the lines for the 3 day weekend are horrific however. keystone is a sheet of ice. a basin isnt getting snow, the storm really didnt hit vail as hard.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Basin and Key both have fresh.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

PaulyMolitor said:


> breck as of right now has the best snow in summit county. I havent been to copper but ive been at breck for the past 3 days and the snow cloud hasnt moved from the peak. the lines for the 3 day weekend are horrific however. keystone is a sheet of ice. a basin isnt getting snow, the storm really didnt hit vail as hard.


I would have to say A-Basin definitely got some snow if loveland had as much as they did. There was 2 feet in some spots up there yesterday and they are only a few miles apart. I can't stand Breck for that very reason. I go there about once a year to remind myself why I don't go there. Too many people, 20 minute lines, and $10 PBRs arent my thing.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Considering the upcoming weekend Looks like your season might be coming-around for ya'll! Let it Snow!!!!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Considering the upcoming weekend Looks like your season might be coming-around for ya'll! Let it Snow!!!!


I hope so bro, its been a WEAK FUCKING SEASON FOR US SO FAR.... last sunday was fucking ILL but other than that..... its been a fart in the wind for the most part. Spring conditions all year unless it was cold. Luckily I was on house arrest for the worst part of it and not the best part which is now haha.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

you guys out in CO better get on it if it gets good! I'm here at work in VA dreaming of it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Today ended up being pretty sweet, tomorrow should be even better. I wish these storms would come during the week before all the weekend warriors make their way up :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Today ended up being pretty sweet, tomorrow should be even better. I wish these storms would come during the week before all the weekend warriors make their way up :laugh:


I was at Breck today. It was fucking RIDICULOUS!!! Amazing snow! The bowls off of Peak 8 were the best I've ever seen them. Ore Bucket off of Peak 7 was as good as I've ever seen it. Amazing day. I'm not so sure about tomorrow. Heading back, traffic was absolutely bumper to bumper coming up I-70 from the tunnel all the way to Evergreen. I may go to the Basin instead tomorrow. It'll probably be the best bet of the Colorado Pass resorts. I'm sure the snow will be great at Breck, but it's gonna be a shit show.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Who was on it today?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was on it yesterday. Around 20" at Berthoud Pass. Had a great tour and over the head blower snow. Unfortunately we were lazy so no pics. Kind of a worthless statement without them. 

Anyway, we are in the middle of a warm up but it looks like a snowy pattern is likely to set up on Thursday and will continue through Monday-Tuesday. Conditions are getting to just about where they should be now. Still a little behind but not as much. For those who have late season trips to Colorado planned, it looks like you are nailing it at the right time for great conditions.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Supposedly the El Niño this year would keep the western slopes dry mid season but harsher early and late season, east coast would be pounded. By the looks of it, the prediction seems to be dead on...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, they have been calling for a wet late season and so far it has been dead on. Another system looking to move in Thursday and hang around for 5 days or so. Right now they are calling for drips and drabs, but Winterpark just got 16" out of one these drips...


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I was on it yesterday. Around 20" at Berthoud Pass. Had a great tour and over the head blower snow. Unfortunately we were lazy so no pics. Kind of a worthless statement without them.


Pics or GTFO :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sidewall said:


> Pics or GTFO :laugh:


QFT...

I did put up pics from Vail Pass last Saturday. That was easily one of the top 3 days of the season too. Only trumped by Bert on Tuesday.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin about


----------

